# Acroread - Gtk-WARNING



## jaymax (Sep 7, 2012)

FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0
i386 platform

```
# acroread -v
9.5.1
```
Attempting to read any *.pdf file (from PUTTY window remote login) ==>
Ex: 

```
# acroread /usr/local/share/doc/acrobatviewer/help.pdf

(process:9897): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
        Using the fallback 'C' locale.

(acroread:9897): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
```
From an xterm window

```
(process:10052): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
        Using the fallback 'C' locale.
PuTTY X11 proxy: wrong authentication protocol attempted
(acroread:10052): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: localhost:10.0
```
Running from KDE xterm window, adds the following to the message
   "terminate called after throwing an instance of 'RSException'"

Locale settings

```
# locale
LANG=en_US.UTF-8
LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_COLLATE="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_TIME="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_NUMERIC="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_MONETARY="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_MESSAGES="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8
```

Corrective suggestions welcomed


Thanks !


----------

